# Blur Frame - Photoshop Tutorial



## Jmax

Blur Frame Photoshop Tutorial

Easy way to create a great looking blur frame for your picture.

1. Open your photo.










2. Select the Rectangluar Marquee Tool and make a selection similar to the one I did below:










3. Hit Ctrl+Shift+I (this wil inverse the selection) and then go to Filter>>Blur>>Gaussian Blur and use this settings(of course, you can change the radius if you want):










4. Now hit Ctrl+Shift+I (this will return you to your previous selection). Then hit Ctrl+J (this will create a new layer. Now, with the new created layer selected, go to Layer>>Layer Style and apply Stroke and Drop Shadow with this settings:



















5. And you're done. Here is what I got(of course, you can choose not to apply the stroke or the drop shadow and you'll still get a great frame):










Ok to add txt to your image follow this guide

1. Select the txt icon circled below










2. Select the font, colour and size you require, as below










3. Move the txt into place and that's you finished










Hope this helps everyone


----------



## Detail My Ride

I Still Want To Know How To Put Business Names At Bottom Of Pics!


----------



## Jmax

lol, now added


----------



## DarrylB

13yearoldetailer said:


> I Still Want To Know How To Put Business Names At Bottom Of Pics!


Good point, always wondered how thats done.

Nice tutorial!

I have also used this place in the past for help with PS pics

http://www.digimods.co.uk/tutorials/tutorials.htm

check the list on the left of the page


----------



## Detail My Ride

Jmax said:


> lol ok ill add it in later


----------



## parish

All these posts about Photoshoppery has inspired me to start playing around with The GIMP so, combining the technique in this thread and bigsyd's thread I've come up with this.

Just used the technique in the other thread but applied Gaussian blur - perhaps a little too much? - instead of desaturation.









This is the original


----------



## Brazo

Top post mate, thanks :thumb:


----------



## scoobyc

thanks for the post, might manage a play around with this later!


----------



## Jmax

no worrys guys, a few more tutorials to come


----------



## parish

Jmax said:


> no worrys guys, a few more tutorials to come


:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Top man. Look forward to them. Thanks


----------



## Slick 77

thanks for the info, was trying to do this the other day but couldnt work it out! looking forward to the other tutorials, cheers


----------



## bigsyd

cheers m8 ,had a bit of a go :thumb:


----------



## isherdholi

parish said:


> All these posts about Photoshoppery has inspired me to start playing around with The GIMP so, combining the technique in this thread and bigsyd's thread I've come up with this.
> 
> Just used the technique in the other thread but applied Gaussian blur - perhaps a little too much? - instead of desaturation.
> 
> View attachment 846
> 
> 
> This is the original
> 
> View attachment 847


You've missed a bit off the nearside front tyre.


----------



## Silva1

business prints you mean watermarks .??
what i would do is resize the photo and say it is 800x600 px
then open a new window transparent 800x600 px of course
type your text or add your pictures
i think you then go into edit>save pattern and name it watermark or anything
so then you have it saved ready to use everytime you edit any pictures on ps


----------



## parish

isherdholi said:


> You've missed a bit off the nearside front tyre.


Where?


----------



## TPR1966

Many thanks Jmax this is a great tutorial and something easy for me to follow :thumb:


----------



## Jmax

no probs man, theres a few more tutorials ive done on here that are just as easy to follow if you look for them


----------



## TPR1966

I'll take a look mate :thumb: 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## gatecrasher3

Love the blur frame. Is there any way of recording it as an action so it always blurs the same percentage of the image regardless of it's size (hope that makes sense)!?


----------



## Ojai

great help. thanks


----------



## silver bmw z3

Rather than make the selection manually you can use the selection tools to select all, then shrink the selection (from memory I'm writing this) to be an even size all the way round, may then have to select inverse but basically you ensure an even sized border without relying on eye/hand.


----------



## p1tse

parish said:


> All these posts about Photoshoppery has inspired me to start playing around with The GIMP so, combining the technique in this thread and bigsyd's thread I've come up with this.
> 
> Just used the technique in the other thread but applied Gaussian blur - perhaps a little too much? - instead of desaturation.
> 
> View attachment 846
> 
> 
> This is the original
> 
> View attachment 847


old post, but i downloaded GIMP, computer is a little slow for it plus i don't have a clue, how is this done?


----------



## bert1e

I havent tried this blurring the background but if you look on youtube there is a similar tutorial for GIMP done by some kid. Which will hopefully give you enough pointers.


----------

